# 200 Gallon Acrylic Tank With 20 Rbp And 15 Caribes



## Hmoob83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Tank could be split and separated but i decided to let them swim together.(sorry, video reached Max file size)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Good looking tank! You should paint the blue trim on the face black IMO

Whats the filtration setup?


----------



## Hmoob83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks..thought about painting the trims black. I'm running 2 aquatop cannister, one is the cv500 with uv sterilizer and cv300 non uv..


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks awesome How many you got in there bud? Miss my caribe

LOL never mind if i read the title it says







been along time since i been on here! Very nice size shoal


----------

